# Check ISO and info on images



## tranceplant (Aug 25, 2008)

SO is there a software(perhaps photoshop) that can read the info of pictures I have taken.  Like the ISO, f, exposure etc.... 

I don't always remember what I used for all my pictures and I have a lot of ppl asking me how I have done them.

Anyways any help would be very well appreciated.
Thank you :mrgreen:


----------



## tirediron (Aug 26, 2008)

You're looking for the EXIF data; there are many applications that can read it. Almost all image-editing applications (Edit -> Image information or simlar), OPANDA makes an excellent freeware app that will add an EFIX viewer to your right-click menu, and this website: http://regex.info/exif.cgi will allow you to read the EXIF data on any image on-line, or on your computer.


----------



## BTilson (Aug 26, 2008)

Also, I'm not sure if it's Vista only or not, but I am simply able to right click the image icon, go to properties, advanced, and there is all the EXIF data.


----------



## Tiberius47 (Aug 26, 2008)

I can get that on XP as well...


----------



## tranceplant (Aug 26, 2008)

brilliant... I never knew you could actually do it that simple. 

Thx a lot guys.


----------

